# I did not get any response from my last post



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)

I did not get any response from my last post, I don't like the silent treatment so you have to write to me whether or not you want me to stop asking question's regarding everybody!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Check it now


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think you should be bothered by the lack of response to your last post. It's a question that few of us can respond well to. I know I can't.

I have the wheel dresser that came with my grinder. I've only used it a couple of times and I am not sure it was actually needed either time - it just seemed like a good thing to do. I don't expect it to ever where out in my lifetime but I have no way to know that.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I spent about $6 at HF about 4 years ago for a wheel dressor, still going strong.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy now?
tom
VBG


----------



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey thanks Tom I will come by and make my guitars at your place, your such a nice guy!


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Joez,

I didn't see your last post.

Having read it now, you didn't say what product it was that you saw…so how are people supposed to comment on whether or not it's a true statement? (A claim like that usually depends on the maker's definition of "lifetime".)

I have a stone that came with my Tormek wheel but as the wheel is nearly new I haven't tried dressing it yet.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

huuu sorry but if don´t see the post do to less time on the net at the moment 
we can´t reply on it either not becourse we have anything against you … as far as I know of 

but I will jump to see your question but don´t expect we answer if we doesn´t know the answer to it

Dennis


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Huhhhhh?
Bill


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

No news is good news?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I know the feeling well…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

maybe should have sexed it up a little, you know, to get some interest.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I just Posted on your other Post that your UUHHMMM Complaining (or Whining) about here. Then realised that it would be better over here.

First of all though …You've been on here for* 581 Days. Posted NO Projects. Posted 10 Blogs, ALL Questions, latest one was 262 days ago, COMMENTS on ALL have been 15, 12, 8, 2, 2, 1, 3, 1, 8, and 4 on the one 509 Days ago. *

Also numerous other Posts in the Various Forums. *99% of them are QUESTIONS*. Now you want other People here to *Personally PM you *and tell you if you should *STOP doing that?? NOT VERY Likely!! My Answer? YES! STOP!*

*QUESTION:* What have* YOU CONTRIBUTED *to this Site and the Knowledge Base of* Other LJ'ers?*

*ANSWER: "0"!!*

(*My Aplogies to Other LJ'ers* if you find this a Tad to BLUNT, but this is the 4th or 5th time I've seen this "STUFF" I call POOR ME! and I'm just adding a little more Chlorine to the GENE POOL *Like this is OUR Fault??)*
---------------------------------------------------------
*Cut And Paste From "0" Comments Page Starts Here:*

I just saw your other Post Complaining about not getting any Comments on this Post.

Welcome to "The Facts Of Life" as they presently are. You've had 289 Views, and the 10 Comments you now have are a result of your Other Post.

I've Put up Numerous Posts in the last few Months. TRYING to get Responses and wake up the Old "Coffee Shop". I get 200/300 Views and maybe 10 Comments. Forget "Projects" most of them get 4/5 Comments. I've got 5 ready to go. Why bother?

What can I say?? People can't be bothered Posting a Comment because they're Inconsiderate? don't seem to realise that "Comments" not only keep a Post going, they also keep the "Poster" going. It's a consequence 0f 30,000 Members (-10/15,000 SPAM)

A lot more but that's enough about that.

YOUR Post here?* "I had just seen a product that claims that there wheel dresser lasts a lifetime. Could this be true?"*

Why, or more accurately *HOW, would You expect Me or Anyone else to respond to that? There is NO information to Respond to! i.e. Who's Wheel Dresser? Product Name/Model? better yet a Picture! *

(WHY??? Do I bother talking to Brick Walls?)

Have A Nice day.

*PS: BIG QUESTION: In 581 Days…..How many other LJ ers Posts have YOU Commented on?? "0" That's how many!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Rick said,
"WHY??? Do I bother talking to Brick Walls?"*

Because brick walls are fun to talk to.
They never interupt.
They are solid in character.
They are usually on the level. So they can't be lying to you.
And the best reason of all, when others see a man talking to a brick wall, they know for obvious reasons that that is one man they do not want to mess with. He may not be too stable.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I find some of these post are almost impossible to read with a mix of capitols and bold lettering ,am I the only one that has a problem reading that kind of post?


----------



## NateX (Mar 13, 2010)

Seriously?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

You got that right Nate….*Seriously??? *

Is that why you *Blocked me *Jim? Too many *BOLD* Letters and *C*apitals (with an "a", not an "o") and *C*orrect *S*entence *S*tructure?

Perhaps there are Others that have a problem reading them. I don't see why, but you never can tell why *...some things Bother some People and not others.*

Why not do a *"Post"* on it in *"Site Feedback" or "Non Shop Talk", *and see what others think, instead of a Random Comment in *"Jigs and Fixtures Forum" *on a "Post about* "I don't like the silent treatment". *

Why it's in here…..beats the Heck out of me. Just like the* "Topic"*

*Have a GREAT ONE!!!*

Regards: RICK


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I never saw it… Thank God!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

You know what Rick? Until you mentioned it, I had completely missed the fact that this was posted in the Jigs and Fixtures forum. You, my man, have a good eye. Are you sure you aren't a private eye?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Usually, I get in trouble for what I DO say!

Nobody has ever yelled at me for keeping my trap shut.

-Gerry


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You just can't win with some people Gerry.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Usually, I get in trouble for what I DO say!

Nobody has ever yelled at me for keeping my trap shut." 
-------------------------------------
"You just can't win with some people Gerry." 
-------------------------------------

You got that right!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know what you guys are talking about.

I get in trouble when I talk.

I get in trouble when I don't talk.

I'm married.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

William:

That makes at least Three or Four of us!!

Someone also "Flagged" and had removed (WHY!?) my POLITE Reply to "joez" regarding the Totally Obscene Comments that he made on here that were also removed NATURALLY.

Maybe that's what "Joe" is reffering to "I never saw it… Thank God!" i.e. It would have been right after MY Comments that were "CENSORED".

That was about 3 days ago. I see by His "Profile Page" that he hasn't been on here for 3 days.

Maybe he got a weeks "Leave Of Abscence".


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I never saw the first post…

But then, don't wheels role funny with clothes on them? Seems illogical to dress wheels in clothes anyways…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

TCC,

I'm still trying to figure that one out about the wheels…..if it makes since to you, then we're square….)


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Now we're putting clothes on squares?????


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yep the latest fashion on the runway


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought wooden dresses were the latest , Dennis ??


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

8-O ... yummiii 
sorry but I have to get my glasses out of the screen …......

great woodworking and very well presentation of it 

the fashion on the woodway change so fast….. how shuold we be able to catch up
fast enoff when we tinkering around in our mancaves on the other side of the atlantic
and only have a morsekey to spit out the pictures on papyrus :-(

thank´s for sharing Moment

Dennis


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Bet that would chafe a bit if you went jogging in it.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Naw, you break the edges…


----------

